# Did timing belt, starts and runs, but issues...



## 14reddiesel (Dec 16, 2020)

I have a 2014 diesel cruze with 106,000 miles. I replaced the timing belt and water pump.

When it was put back together it fired right up without a problem, sounded perfect... However, the Stabili trak and TCS needs service lit up, as well as the check engine light. The tachometer also does not work, as well as when it is put into gear it the transmission shifts very harshly and once underway the automatic transmission does not shift out of second.

Does anyone have any thoughts on what I messed up? And also how to fix it?

Also, I hooked the car up to my code reader, and got the P0016 code. As I said, it starts and runs just fine.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Sound like either the timing is off slightly or the ECM *thinks* the timing is off or is not getting a good signal from one of the camshaft position sensor.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Jll might be right... just take of your timing cover on top and see if you can line up crank with cams and if the dots are in the right spots. the HPFP cam mark doesn't matter btw.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Need some timing help


Hello, I am new here, I have a 2014 diesel cruze with 126,000 miles. A friend helped me replace the timing belt and water pump. Once it was put back together it fired right up without a issue. Once it was off the lift and restarted the Stabili trak and TCS needs service lit up. The tachometer...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

JLL said:


> Sound like either the timing is off slightly or the ECM *thinks* the timing is off or is not getting a good signal from one of the camshaft position sensor.


nope

nope

and nope


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

shimmy816 said:


> Jll might be right... just take of your timing cover on top and see if you can line up crank with cams and if the dots are in the right spots. the HPFP cam mark doesn't matter btw.


nope

and jesus christ nope


if the timing WAS off, he'd have grenaded the motor

his post says the engine runs fine....thats literally impossible if the timing was off


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can try unplugging the battery.

If not then looks like you need a CPS relearn. Which requires a scan tool.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

HPFP timing mark absolutely matters. The idea is to pump fuel into the common rail while it is simultaneously being injected. You want to keep the pressure in the rail relatively smooth and constant based on demand. If you have it slightly off you would have pressure drops in the rail as the pump is out of sync.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't know if the HPFP pulley actually cares, but it's the spacing between the fuel pump park and the cam mark that is important, which is the reason the mark is there. Would you agree? When I did my belt I made sure the fuel pump mark lined up so that the spacing on the teeth would still be correct so whether it was needed or not, it was done.


14reddiesel said:


> I have a 2014 diesel cruze with 106,000 miles. I replaced the timing belt and water pump.
> 
> When it was put back together it fired right up without a problem, sounded perfect... However, the Stabili trak and TCS needs service lit up, as well as the check engine light. The tachometer also does not work, as well as when it is put into gear it the transmission shifts very harshly and once underway the automatic transmission does not shift out of second.
> 
> ...


Did you pull the the wheel liner out to get access to the crank pully? It sounds like maybe you damaged or unhooked the wheel speed sensor. That may explain the first two errors. I'm not sure if that would affect shifting though.


----------



## 14reddiesel (Dec 16, 2020)

OK, I have 2 nice days left, gonna start getting cold here in PA. Car still starts and runs, same codes. I need to know how many times its going to take to get the timing belt to match the lines on the belt again, so I can readjust this. I was cranking it by hand out there yesterday, and the lines never matched back up.

What else can I do to find tdc on cylinder 1 again, not to mention the cam? Somehow, I'm thinking that it doesn't line up on each rotation... I'm almost thinking I need to send her to the dealer and let them re-time it.

I appreciate all the help so far in my little dilemma...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> his post says the engine runs fine....thats literally impossible if the timing was off


I forgot the diesel is interference. Most engines that I've dealt with will run if they're 1 tooth off.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I forgot the diesel is interference. Most engines that I've dealt with will run if they're 1 tooth off.


Yup - the diesel gets real unhappy real fast.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

[


BDCCruze said:


> I don't know if the HPFP pulley actually cares, but it's the spacing between the fuel pump park and the cam mark that is important, which is the reason the mark is there. Would you agree? When I did my belt I made sure the fuel pump mark lined up so that the spacing on the teeth would still be correct so whether it was needed or not, it was done.
> Did you pull the the wheel liner out to get access to the crank pully? It sounds like maybe you damaged or unhooked the wheel speed sensor. That may explain the first two errors. I'm not sure if that would affect shifting though.


he'd have a code for the speed sensor if that was the case.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

there is no timing on a hpfp.. it just sends pressure... Just like any other fuel pump just way higher. The car uses the cam and crank to decide when to fire the injector. My belt never matched up on the hpfp.. no problems... The only problem I had was the seal leaked on the hpfp.. so If anybody is doing a timing belt I would change the hpfp shaft seal at the same time.. easy job. saves lots of time if you don't have to do the belt twice.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

shimmy816 said:


> there is no timing on a hpfp.. it just sends pressure... Just like any other fuel pump just way higher. The car uses the cam and crank to decide when to fire the injector. My belt never matched up on the hpfp.. no problems... The only problem I had was the seal leaked on the hpfp.. so If anybody is doing a timing belt I would change the hpfp shaft seal at the same time.. easy job. saves lots of time if you don't have to do the belt twice.


How do you change it?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

its not too bad just use grease and a socket to make sure you press/tap the new one in straight. If I remember right it did not take too much pressure to seat it. here is my original post from a while back








Diesel high pressure pump replacement


Well I had my timing belt and water pump replaced by a local shop on my 2014 cruze diesel at 120000 miles and I got it back and the smell of diesel fuel was so bad inside the car it will make you nauseous. I immediately called the shop and they took it back and examined it and said that the high...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

its not too bad just use grease and a socket to make sure you press/tap the new one in straight. If I remember right it did not take too much pressure to seat it. here is my original post from a while back

I know this is long past the last post. I had the same problem where a fuel leak was caused at some time during the timing belt change. I'm wondering if it is caused when the seal on the High pressure fuel pump is inadvertently turned backwards a little while changing the timing belt... It could be worn in one direction and the backwards motion messes with it... remember this thing is under a lot of pressure and heat. anyways. Cheaper fix.. I just pulled the high pressure fuel pump and changed the shaft seal. From now on I will probably just change that seal preemptively as I hate doing the timing belt removal and install twice in a row. cheap insurance ... here is a link to the complete kit for replacing a bunch of parts in the fuel pump.
*  Seal repair kit for Bosch CP1H and CP1H3 pumps - Diesel Injection Pumps  *
This is a repair kit for Bosch CP1H common rail pumps. Fitted to some Iveco, Ducato, Hyundai and Opel vehicles.







injectionpumps.co.uk


----------



## 14reddiesel (Dec 16, 2020)

Well, this just keeps getting more and more unusual...

Decided to take the car to the dealer, so I went outside and put everything back together. Started it to move it off the ramps, and lo and behold, no lights other than the check engine. And the tach was working too. Took it out and drove it for 11 miles, got it nice and warm. no issues. The check engine light was for slow egr response. 

Took it back to the house, and shut it off. Went in to get my wallet because I was going to take it to the car wash. Restarted the car, and no tach, and the other lights all came back on.. 

I am now stumped...


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

shimmy816 said:


> its not too bad just use grease and a socket to make sure you press/tap the new one in straight. If I remember right it did not take too much pressure to seat it. here is my original post from a while back
> 
> I know this is long past the last post. I had the same problem where a fuel leak was caused at some time during the timing belt change. I'm wondering if it is caused when the seal on the High pressure fuel pump is inadvertently turned backwards a little while changing the timing belt... It could be worn in one direction and the backwards motion messes with it... remember this thing is under a lot of pressure and heat. anyways. Cheaper fix.. I just pulled the high pressure fuel pump and changed the shaft seal. From now on I will probably just change that seal preemptively as I hate doing the timing belt removal and install twice in a row. cheap insurance ... here is a link to the complete kit for replacing a bunch of parts in the fuel pump.
> *  Seal repair kit for Bosch CP1H and CP1H3 pumps - Diesel Injection Pumps  *
> ...


Ahh OK, so you just pulled the pump off and worked on the bench to remove the pulley? How does the seal fit? I guess it may be hard to explain without pictures.

_edit_
Does this look like it?


----------



## 14reddiesel (Dec 16, 2020)

I didn't touch or remove the pump at all... Just changed the timing belt


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

14reddiesel said:


> I didn't touch or remove the pump at all... Just changed the timing belt


You could do it without touching the hpfp seal but...its preventive. Its easy to get to the pump with the timing belt off. I am not the first person to have a fuel leak after doing timing belt.
just the shaft seal... its been awhile I don't remember exactly. but I do remember it wasn't bad bdcruze


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

14reddiesel said:


> I didn't touch or remove the pump at all... Just changed the timing belt


Update, @14reddiesel , please.

Your knowledge and experience also required here: 2015 Diesel timing belt, issues after change


----------



## 14reddiesel (Dec 16, 2020)

I couldn't figure it out, sent it off to the dealer. They found it to be a tooth off. All is good now.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

14reddiesel said:


> I couldn't figure it out, sent it off to the dealer. They found it to be a tooth off. All is good now.


Did you use the locking tools or just mark the cam vs block when you replaced the belt? When I did mine without the tools I noticed the cam liked to rotate ccw by itself.


----------

